# Yaz birth control



## ncsugrl09 (Sep 25, 2009)

I did a search on the forums on yaz and got no results so I apologize if this has been asked before...

Is anyone currently taking or has taken yaz birth control?  My doctor gave me a sample pack so I can start birth control and she said Yaz is the brand she has the least problems with regarding patients so I was like great, but after talking to friends, almost every single person I've talked with has screamed "don't take yaz!" at me...

I've seen the commercials on tv saying 'call the law offices of so and so if you've taken yaz' etc etc and I was just wondering if anyone has had any real life experience with yaz and what were your experiences with it.

I kind of want to just try it and see if it will work for me because I've tried birth control before and I'm just now getting back into trying a new one since I didn't like my old brand.  I'm just scared about these claims that it doubles your risk for blood clots, heart attack, etc...


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Sep 25, 2009)

I am on my second pack of Ocella, the Yaz generic.  I LOVE it.  It has calmed down my skin, and I have lost 7 lbs. so far with minimal effort.  I was on Loestrin 24 FE for years before.  I think the Loestrin helped to exacerbate cystic, hormonal acne, not to mention give me the hardest time at keeping my weight down despite being consistent with a 5 day a week workout schedule.

The only thing I have noticed is that my period this time was much heavier than when I was on Loestrin (it would skip a month or have a very light period at the most), but this could be due to the newness of the medication in my system.  However, this is a big trade off for clear skin and an easier time at staying fit.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 25, 2009)

No one is going to be able to tell you exactly how you're going to react to it because everyone is different. I guess if you have concerns the best person to ask would be your doctor. I don't see the harm in trying something... if it doesn't work out or you don't like the side effects talk to your doctor.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocella is NOT the Yaz generic. It is a "generic" for its sister drug Yasmin (they are not the same) and it is technically not even the generic, but I digress, (sorry, I had to make that correction). 

I don't take Yaz, I take its sister drug Yasmin (the only difference is that I get 7 white pills instead of 4) and I really like it. Don't let the law office commercials scare you, most of those side effects are listed on the box and are EXTREMELY rare. Those lawsuits are over people who did not read the precautions and side effects before taking the drug. Most of those side effects are from being over 35 and smoking. Don't be afraid to take it if your doctor approved it for you!


----------



## rosasola1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I take it, and I love it. I was on ortho lo before and I hated it... yaz has been amazing... i say give it a go, and give it at least 3 months to adapt to you and then you can form ur opinion.


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocella:
Generic Name: drospirenone and ethinyl estradiol (dro SPY re nown, ETH in il, ESS tra dy ol )
Brand Names: Ocella, Yasmin, Yaz

Yasmine:
Generic Name: drospirenone and ethinyl estradiol (dro SPY re nown, ETH in il, ESS tra dy ol )
Brand Names: Ocella, Yasmin, Yaz

Info obtained from Yasmin Information from Drugs.com

Excuse me. You are correct about the number of active pills in the pack.  It's the same drug branded under different names since the patent for the original has expired.  My gyno prescribed Yasmin for me with the caveat that a generic may also be given.  My pharmacy gave me Ocella.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 25, 2009)

Ultimately, I regret taking Yaz. Thats it. Full stop-no doubt about it. Before I took it, I felt that it wouldnt necessarily be as bad as all the bad stuff I had read on the internet. But truly, the risk that it MIGHT be nearly as bad is not worth it.


----------



## miss sha (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm personally on Loestrin but I would never take Yaz just for the simple fact that they had a SECOND commercial where they said, "Uhh sorry we screwed up with the last commercial, here's some NEW info!" That just really... worries me, haha.


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 2, 2009)

every single person is different, so 99% of people may say Yaz is bad, don't take it, etc. you should try it and get your own results, and then decide whether it's bad or good and to keep or stop taking it.

edit-
like one of the above posters, i was prescribed Yasmin and my pharmacy gave me Ocella. i looked it up online and almost every single review was horrible. i've been taking Ocella for 2 months now, and i had no problems with it except nausea for the first week or so. so in conclusion, everyone is different


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 28, 2009)

don't be turned away by those law commercials, they have one of those for all different kinds of things (ex: did u lose a love one through medical malpractice or did you get the money u deserved from your car accident?) so don't worry. it works different for everyone.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 21, 2009)

Yaz made my kidneys bleed. I personally would stay away from it.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG! are you okay??
that sounds horrible! how long were you on it?
ive been on depo for years and never had a problem
but doctors do say its not for everyone

Im glad you caught it fast enough before some real problems started


----------



## AshleyTatton (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been on Yaz for 4 full months now switching from the patch and I love it. Lost weight, cleared my face, 2 days of period instead of 5-6, and other than that no side-effects. Everyone reacts so differently, but I would give it a shot.


----------



## Ericita (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi! I'm from chile and I've been on yaz for a year or so. 
I've had no side effects, maybe the first weeks I was more sleepy than usual but not anymore.
My acne has cleared, my weight has stayed the same... 
I think if you look for someone who has experiencied side effects on ANY drug, you'll find them. But most people don't have any problem with a certain drug and these people (like me) aren't telling in public "hey I take it and no side effects appeared"
Try it, unless you have high blood pressure, diabetes, you smoke or you are older than 35 (in those cases I would stay away from any pill for birth control, because all of them increase the risk of thrombosis)


----------



## Verient (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been on Yasmin (not sure if it's the same) almost two months. My skin is worse than it has been...and periods arent shorter. I really hope things change.


----------



## Bey28 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been on Yaz for 6 months now. I've been on BC for over 10 years and been on maybe 2 or 3 different BC pills and never had any real problems with any of them. Yaz has given me a lighter and shorter period and has helped with my migraines so I'm happy with it. HTH


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 29, 2009)

I took Ocella for 3 years (Yasmin generic). Let me back up, I took Yaz for less than a week because it made me crazy. So I took Ocella for 3 years. My best decision ever was to switch. I thought it was the perfect pill. Then I finally looked up side effects and realized I had them but had never put two and two together. Once I stopped, my migraines went away, my appetite went down, and this general feeling of weirdness/anxiety went away. It's hard to describe but my husband says I'm like a new and better person. An example of weirdness, I'd get extreme hatreds of people even though I had no reason. I also had these chronic migraines that made me miss lots of work. I'd never had a migraine in my life until I started taking ocella. You'd think that would have clued me into the suckiness that is ocella but noooo. Oh well, you live you learn. 

I switched to the generic of othro tri cyclen lo and have been extremely happy with it. Pills effect everyone differently but check out this link below. 
Yasmin side effects : Medications.com


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maryphillips07* 

 
_OMG! are you okay??
that sounds horrible! how long were you on it?
ive been on depo for years and never had a problem
but doctors do say its not for everyone

Im glad you caught it fast enough before some real problems started_

 
I was only on it for Two Weeks!!!! Can you believe it!? So far I am ok, but I still sometimes get this really uncomfortable feeling when I pee, then I feel like I have to pee, RIGHT after I pee, This started about a week into using YAZ, and I went to my ob/gyn  asap, and she said there was blood in my urine but there was no sign of infection ( it isn't a UTI)  I am currently not on any b.c  

I am currently considering Depo, my friend has been on it for years and she seems to really like it.

I used to use Ortho Tri Cyclen, and I actually really liked it, except it sometimes gave me uncontrollable mood swings, Id be fine, then I would get super pissed off about something small, then I would cry.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 17, 2009)

I was on Yaz for a year and a half, I had no problems whatsoever.


----------

